# Betty oh Betty



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

There a a few dogs on this forum that things just seem to happen to...I'm thinking Nacho,Buddy and of course Betty.
Betty somehow managed to get in to the garage knock of a kick board of one of the cupboards and climb underneath...not a problem you might think....wrong...there was a tray of rodent killer ( god knows how many years it has been there). We had no way of knowing if Betty had eaten any of it so it was another trip to the vet. A blood test and £120.00 later I am pleased to say that she hadn't but what a scare. Needless to say a thorough examination of the garage has been undertaken.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh dear Betty! Glad she's ok. I spent £168 at the vets last night - Izzy ate my emergency chocolate, very high cocoa content. She had a jag to make her sick, poor baby. She's fine today though


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh Betty you terror!!

And Izzy eating chocolate!!!

Xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Betty you are one in a million  along with Buddy and Nacho .. in the *'it could only happen to you'* gang ...

I am so pleased Betty is ok, and Colin this little lady likes to try you for sure, smile and open the wine  

Ali sorry to hear about Izzy, pleased she is ok now, wow we worry about our cockapoos, now Ali lesson to you, always eat your emergency choccy  I am good at that, eating xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Betty you are one in a million  along with Buddy and Nacho .. in the *'it could only happen to you'* gang ...
> 
> I am so pleased Betty is ok, and Colin this little lady likes to try you for sure, smile and open the wine
> 
> Ali sorry to hear about Izzy, pleased she is ok now, wow we worry about our cockapoos, now Ali lesson to you, always eat your emergency choccy  I am good at that, eating xxx


Ha ha ...I got a dog to help me chillax....I've never been so stressed


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh what a scare, I too would of taken Millie to the vet. Better to be safe than sorry.  :hug:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Betty and chillax .. just don't go together ... but hey she is so worth every moment of worry and stress ....   I can't wait to hug her, shhh don't tell Honey & Picnic he he he


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh dear!!! Glad Betty is ok though I am sorry to say her antics do make me smile as she is so cute you wouldn't think she could get into so much mischief


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Oh dear!!! Glad Betty is ok though I am sorry to say her antics do make me smile as she is so cute you wouldn't think she could get into so much mischief


I often say to her...'good job you are so cute Betty or you'd be out on your ear' when she has been up to her antics!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm glad to hear the Pocket Rocket is ok!!! you know she will only be worse once she has met Ronnie don't you?


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

You can add Billy to the list after tonight's event where he ate one of the kids Easter eggs - oh the stress!!
Glad Betty is ok.
H x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh, Colin! She's such a pickle and she doesn't look capable of it when you see her! Butter wouldn't melt!

Love to Betty from us all here!
H
xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh Betty hno: what a naughty girl, so glad she is ok!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh Betty, Betty, Betty what a girl you are, couldn't you have found some buried treasure or money, you certainly like to keep Colin on his toes!

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Colin :hug: I'm so pleased she's ok. You did the right thing going to the vet. You have to be sure don't you. So is Betty under house arrest now? She is a little minx 

Ali, you need a better hiding place for the emergency choc! Glad Izzy is ok too. I have to hide mine from the kids and the dog. Sometimes I hide it so well I forget where I've put it!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

That must have been pretty scarey as rat poison is pretty nasty stuff. Glad to hear she didnt take any of it!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Betty may be small but she has a BIG personality! Glad she's OK!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh betty...what a bundle of mischief you are!  Glad to hear she is ok. xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my good God Colin, you have been through the ringer with gorgeous betty!!! hoping for a calm and relaxing next few months for you!!!
I am so Pleased she was fine.


----------

